# good news



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

his frame just came in today....bout time..


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

YEA HE TOLD ME HE PAYED EXTRA FOR 2 DAY DELIVERY


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

KNOW WHEN U GOING TO START TO WORK ON IT?????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805+Aug 17 2006, 02:27 PM~5988266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


today.. already started.. gotta grind down rauls welds.. and when i get wired for me welder..im a weld up the tank...and the skirts


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

MAKE SURE U GET SOME PICS


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

cool, erics frame comign along, just like he said, "my frame will be painted by mid august"

keep us updated sic


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ILL LET HIM NOE YOU GOT IT TODAY AND ALREADY STARTED WORKING ON IT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Can't wait to see it. Eric Ramos you're an official member of Next Year BC. Can't wait to see when its finished :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How is he? This place is kinda wierd without him.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

HE TOLD ME HE WAS IN THE HOSPITAL FOR LIKE 3 DAYS


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

make sure you do a good job bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 17 2006, 01:59 PM~5988518
> *HE TOLD ME HE WAS IN THE HOSPITAL FOR LIKE 3 DAYS
> *


For what?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 03:01 PM~5988535
> *For what?
> *


BEIN 2 SKINNY.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 03:01 PM~5988535
> *For what?
> *


FOOD POISINING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 17 2006, 02:02 PM~5988549
> *FOOD POISINING
> *


Did he give you an explaination for that or how it happened? Can we get the full story?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

UUUUHHH.....MAYBE HE ATE SUMIN THAT WAZNT GUD. :dunno:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 03:08 PM~5988587
> *Did he give you an explaination for that or how it happened? Can we get the full story?
> *


NAW HE JUST TOLD ME HE WAS HAPPY CAUSE HE HADNT BEEN GOING TO SCHOOL CAUSE HE WAS IN THE HOSPITAL FOR FOOD POISINING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great. did he say when he was going to get another computer?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

THEYR FIXING HIS OLD ONE IT WILL BE LIKE ANOTHER 2 WEEKS


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

you gonna post pics? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 17 2006, 02:20 PM~5988698
> *THEYR FIXING HIS OLD ONE IT WILL BE LIKE ANOTHER 2 WEEKS
> *


Two weeks to fix a computer? Thats bullshit. Its probably the power supply thats fucked up. It should only take a day to do that. FUCK SONY!!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

TODO SE ISO FRY HOMIE ESO ES LO QUE ME DIJO PINCHE COMPACT HUH


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im on the phone with him right now... he stil;l sounds gay.. but ill post pics when i can...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 03:59 PM~5988980
> *im on the phone with him right now... he stil;l sounds gay.. but ill post pics when i can...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

what a ***


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics a fuck tard


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 03:03 PM~5989022
> *erics a fuck tard
> *


Cutty is pissed that Erics frame is not going to have white dots.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 04:19 PM~5989156
> *Cutty is pissed that Erics frame is not going to have white dots.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: cuttys goin to cry at raul about this :cheesy:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

HES GOING TO SEND PETE TO BITCH SLAP YOU


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 17 2006, 03:21 PM~5989174
> *HES GOING TO SEND PETE TO BITCH SLAP YOU
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*alright guys.. no post whoring the topic.. lets keep it clean.. so when people do come to see the progress.. they wont see a buch of smily faces and people callin each othey **** and shit.. 
ight fellas*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 05:55 PM~5989798
> *alright guys.. no post whoring the topic.. lets keep it clean.. so when people do come to see the progress.. they wont see a buch of smily faces and people callin each othey **** and shit..
> ight fellas
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 04:55 PM~5989798
> *alright guys.. no post whoring the topic.. lets keep it clean.. so when people do come to see the progress.. they wont see a buch of smily faces and people callin each othey **** and shit..
> ight fellas
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey ozzy.. did u send out the fenders yet homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 05:37 PM~5990084
> *hey ozzy.. did u send out the fenders yet homie
> *


when are you going to start the painting?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 05:55 PM~5989798
> *alright guys.. no post whoring the topic.. lets keep it clean.. so when people do come to see the progress.. they wont see a buch of smily faces and people callin each othey **** and shit..
> ight fellas
> *


 :thumbsup: IM DOWN.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

someone pm that to lil guy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 06:38 PM~5990092
> *when are you going to start the painting?
> *


when i get the fenders...
ill start the body workl monday
tommorow im buying his materials


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 07:12 PM~5990699
> *when i get the fenders...
> ill start the body workl monday
> tommorow im buying his materials
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pics...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is he still going with the same colors? Do you know what colors your going to use for the pinstripe? have you ever painted a lil tiger? :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 08:15 PM~5990724
> *Is he still going with the same colors? Do you know what colors your going to use for the pinstripe? have you ever painted a lil tiger?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 08:15 PM~5990724
> *Is he still going with the same colors? Do you know what colors your going to use for the pinstripe? have you ever painted a lil tiger?  :biggrin:
> *


same colors.. candy teal.. shit load of flake..

in a few ill post the pinstripe colors

never painted a lil tiger.. but i could


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not to get off topic but i think Im going to flip out my lil tiger. PM me a quote sic. I dont know what color or anything but I want it to shit on all other lil tigers. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 07:15 PM~5990724
> *Is he still going with the same colors? Do you know what colors your going to use for the pinstripe? have you ever painted a lil tiger?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

colors.. im not sure about the agua yet... 
i might get a purple instead










and might use this for a ghost graphic design
i found it laying around on my paint shelf


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

sweeet


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Post these pics in his build up topic


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

you gotta bondo it for him too??? damn erics a lazy shit


----------



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

Those are some ugly ass welds.. :barf:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crimefam_@Aug 17 2006, 08:59 PM~5990989
> *Those are some ugly ass welds..  :barf:
> *


DIDNT RAUL DO THE FRAME?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I had to use different welders to get it done. So some of it is not the best given what I had to use.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 17 2006, 07:53 PM~5990929
> *you gotta bondo it for him too??? damn erics a lazy shit
> *


he dont know how to do shit right


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It might crack if the box gets dropped or something like that happens. Might as well let Sic do the bondo anyway.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 08:13 PM~5991123
> *It might crack if the box gets dropped or something like that happens. Might as well let Sic do the bondo anyway.
> *


but eric wants sick to put his parts on it too ..thats goin to far for cryin out loud


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dont matter how clean the welds are.. as long as it holds.. aint like u gunna see them n e ways...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

damm mike at it again....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 17 2006, 10:50 PM~5991652
> *damm mike at it again....
> *


4 show.. im a pimp his ride..


----------



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 10:36 PM~5991574
> *dont matter how clean the welds are.. as long as it holds.. aint like u gunna see them n e ways...
> *


Guess you dont no anything about welding, you want clean strong welds, because if they are big shitty welds with-out any penatration, they can break very easy!!! :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

finally, another really good build up topic :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

PICS PICS PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crimefam_@Aug 18 2006, 06:49 AM~5992874
> *Guess you dont no anything about welding, you want clean strong welds, because if they are big shitty welds with-out any penatration, they can break very easy!!!  :uh:
> *


 dont tell me about welds son.. im a certified welder in stick, tig, and mig....

yeah welds need good penetration when welding something structural...
this is a fucking bike.. the parts will have to stress.. so it wouldnt matter


now back to the build... :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crimefam_@Aug 18 2006, 05:49 AM~5992874
> *Guess you dont no anything about welding, you want clean strong welds, because if they are big shitty welds with-out any penatration, they can break very easy!!!  :uh:
> *


Are you a certified welder?


----------



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 07:34 AM~5993071
> *dont tell me about welds son.. im a certified welder in stick, tig, and mig....
> 
> yeah welds need good penetration when welding something structural...
> ...


If seen it happen soo many times when people make shitty welds and it breaks under the bondo and fucks everything up.... And yes it does stress everytime somebody sits on it :uh: we will see if your certified once you post pics of your welds....


----------



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

Socios actually I am, and I got my Boces welding school certificate...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crimefam_@Aug 18 2006, 08:04 AM~5993609
> *Socios actually I am, and I got my Boces welding school certificate...
> *


crimefam is mad.


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 08:34 AM~5993071
> *dont tell me about welds son.. im a certified welder in stick, tig, and mig....
> 
> yeah welds need good penetration when welding something structural...
> ...


don't doubt this man....have you seen his work????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crimefam+Aug 18 2006, 09:02 AM~5993599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww. ur so sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

got pics???? i think i seen the color erics getting to day i could have had it but i was like i dont want the fruity color on my trike :biggrin: its nice looking paint tho


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I tohught it was going to be a pain candy teal. I wonder what its going to look like with flake?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 18 2006, 04:31 PM~5996699
> *I tohught it was going to be a pain candy teal. I wonder what its going to look like with flake?
> *


i could of got the teal but fuck that shit.... :biggrin: ummm flakes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 18 2006, 04:04 PM~5996502
> *got pics???? i think i seen the color erics getting to day i could have had it but i was like i dont want the fruity color on my trike  :biggrin:  its nice looking paint tho
> *


yeah.. ill post em tonight when my dad gets home.. i had a hard time geting the teal.. they had to mix blue and green. and its was hell.. i hope it came out right.. so im a have to spray a test panel 1st.. before i put it on erics bike...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 05:55 PM~5997507
> *yeah.. ill post em tonight when my dad gets home.. i had a hard time geting the teal.. they had to mix blue and green. and its was hell.. i hope it came out right.. so im a have to spray a test panel 1st.. before i put it on erics bike...
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

update.. heres the pinstipe color im also adding..
purple


----------



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats a nice color


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

and the tanks 95 percent done..and that was just in a hours work..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

What type of filler is that, I never seen green filler, but yeah looking nice...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crimefam_@Aug 18 2006, 08:41 PM~5998087
> *What type of filler is that, I never seen green filler, but yeah looking nice...
> *


its not green.. its like a light grey color.. mixxed with blue hardner.. its turns a baby blue color..

i even made purple bondo before...


----------



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats cool, i had yellow filler before but no colors like that...Really nice work so far homie!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

So what type of stuff is that on the last pic? What brand and stuff?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 08:38 PM~5998048
> *and the tanks 95 percent done..and that was just in a hours work..
> 
> 
> ...




WHOSE YELLOW BIKE IS THAT IN THE BACK GROUND :dunno:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

THATS SIC713 BIKE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crimefam+Aug 18 2006, 08:54 PM~5998177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol u already know


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

lol u already know
[/quote]


JUST SEEING IF YOU READ EVERYTHING IN YOUR TOPIC.....LOL


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

hey here is a tip on doing body filler never just put filler on lil spots put filler on the whole section reason is that when u just fill lil sections u create a "egg" spot when u sand that area. See when the new filler is sanding down so is the surounding area filler is going down wich will give you waves. I would put filler on the complete area and if you have lil low spots use a glaze and feather it good and sand it with a block just a lil bigger then the damage and use a light pressure theu use a big block and give it a nice pass with that block.and 3 good heavy coats of primer and guide coat it. 

just a tip






> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 08:38 PM~5998048
> *and the tanks 95 percent done..and that was just in a hours work..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice tips.. but i got this..its already been blocked..and ready to prime..no low spots..its straight as can be..


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 12:19 AM~5991161
> *but eric wants sick to put his parts on it too ..thats goin to far for cryin out loud
> *



does he want him to ride it for him too??


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 03:59 PM~5988980
> *im on the phone with him right now... he stil;l sounds gay.. but ill post pics when i can...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

updates look good man, looking foward to seeing this thing finished :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

good fast work Sic... cant wait to see it done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

do u feel safe goin inside the house with ur bike in the drive way?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 19 2006, 07:52 PM~6002469
> *do u feel safe goin inside the house with ur bike in the drive way?
> *


i only go in for certain amounts of time.. but theres always someone outside...
i dont really trip on it being outside while i piss or sumthing


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2006, 10:05 PM~6003120
> *i only go in for certain amounts of time.. but theres always someone outside...
> i dont really trip on it being outside while i piss or sumthing
> *



because if something happend mike will spray them ******... :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ANY PROGRESS TODAY?????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 19 2006, 10:22 PM~6003197
> *because if something happend mike will spray them ******... :biggrin:
> *


damn right.. all this thick metal around comes in handy.. cant forget the stick...
those who never seen the stick
"2 inch square tubing with nails welded on the end"


> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 19 2006, 10:30 PM~6003234
> *ANY PROGRESS TODAY?????
> *


nope.. i dont work on weekends..those days are my free time and shit..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pics coming soon...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2006, 06:27 PM~6013394
> *pics coming soon...
> *


 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2006, 09:36 PM~6003271
> *damn right.. all this thick metal around comes in handy.. cant forget the stick...
> those who never seen the stick
> "2 inch square tubing with nails welded on the end"
> ...


 the stick sounds kinkey foo haahah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 06:38 PM~6013487
> *the stick sounds kinkey foo haahah
> *


lol.. i bet.. u like sharp metal objects in your ass..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2006, 06:45 PM~6013544
> *lol.. i bet.. u like sharp metal objects in your ass..
> *


 :uh: CUTTYS A ***


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

id like to hit billy in the head with it a few times


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 06:48 PM~6013577
> *id like to hit billy in the head with it a few times
> *


AW POOR CUTTYS MAD


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cuttys anal probe


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

let me barrow it for the street low show


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I NEED ONE OF THOSE!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CUTTYS ASS HOLE MUST HURT ALOT :uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2006, 07:01 PM~6013712
> *cuttys anal probe
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
U AND BILLY LIKE EXPERIMENTING ALOT HUH CUTTY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 21 2006, 06:04 PM~6013749
> *CUTTYS ASS HOLE MUST HURT ALOT :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 21 2006, 07:05 PM~6013758
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> U AND BILLY LIKE EXPERIMENTING ALOT HUH CUTTY
> *


THIS GUY THINKS HE A COMEDIAN!!!!!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 21 2006, 07:07 PM~6013778
> *I LOVE U CUTTY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fagss


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Aug 21 2006, 07:09 PM~6013804
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: SUPER *** :uh: :uh:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 07:10 PM~6013810
> *fagss
> *


X2.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805+Aug 21 2006, 07:09 PM~6013804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**** X89898


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

chat ****.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 21 2006, 07:14 PM~6013856
> *****  X89898
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

enuff bullshit already... back to the subject


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2006, 07:21 PM~6013922
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: GAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2006, 06:24 PM~6013948
> *enuff bullshit already... back to the subject
> *


Do you have new pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new pics


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

GOD DAM THAT LOOKS GOOD!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

real clean can't wait to see it finish


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u work fast fool ! how long it take u to sand it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

DAM LOOKS GOOD


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 08:08 PM~6014335
> *u work fast fool ! how long it take u to sand it?
> *


i dunno.. i been worked on it for 4 hours


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bought the air body saw to cut erics resin fenders..
cut metal up to 16 guage like butter.. cuts wood , plastic..
only cost me 20 bucks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2006, 07:43 PM~6014154
> *new pics
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU GOING TO FIX THAT PART BEHIND THE SEAT POST


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

which part..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2006, 09:22 PM~6014782
> *bought the air body saw to cut erics resin fenders..
> cut metal up to 16 guage like butter.. cuts wood , plastic..
> only cost me 20 bucks
> ...



DOES IT WORK GOOD???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hell yeah.. i love it..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2006, 09:26 PM~6014805
> *which part..
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not done with it yet.. ill get to there tommorw.. still have to do that.. and to top seat post..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2006, 09:28 PM~6014815
> *hell yeah.. i love it..
> *


WHERE DID U BUY IT??WHATS IT CALLED??? HAVE U CUT HIS FENDERS???IS SO CAN WE GET A PIC????? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 21 2006, 09:30 PM~6014830
> *WHERE DID U BUY IT??WHATS IT CALLED??? HAVE U CUT HIS FENDERS???IS SO CAN WE GET A PIC????? :biggrin:
> *


at harbor freight tools.. any tools shop should have it..its air powered...
its called a body man saw.. i believe
havent cut fenders cuz i havent got them...
i will post pics every night that i work on it.. be patience...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2006, 09:34 PM~6014856
> *at harbor freight tools.. any tools shop should have it..its air powered...
> its called a body man saw.. i believe
> havent cut fenders cuz i havent got them...
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

YOUR THE MAN MR.713


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 21 2006, 09:38 PM~6014882
> *YOUR THE MAN MR.713
> *


yaaaaay for the nagger...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the man behind it all


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

thats on youre myspace right


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2006, 09:39 PM~6015304
> *the man behind it all
> 
> 
> ...


Put on a shirt damn it!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove+Aug 21 2006, 10:40 PM~6015312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna look sexy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2006, 09:39 PM~6015304
> *the man behind it all
> 
> 
> ...


your gun needs a good clean


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. cups dirty.. but the main parts clean.. as long as it works.. thats all that matters


but its about time i clean up the whole thing again


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

bikes looking good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 22 2006, 07:26 AM~6016462
> *bikes looking good
> *


thank you sir


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

your welcome


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice progress on the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

omg your black!!!!!


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

oh my god billy you got floppy ears........ :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 23 2006, 01:12 AM~6019199
> *oh my god billy you got floppy ears........ :0
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes im blk.. wow...

update later tonight.. so be on the look out


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 22 2006, 03:12 PM~6019199
> *oh my god billy you got floppy ears........ :0
> *


oh my god your trike sucks dick!!!!!!just like u!!!!!!did u do your trike to match u ***?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 BUURRRNNNN.......


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy wish he had latino heat


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ozzy.. status on fenders??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 03:20 PM~6019704
> *ozzy.. status on fenders??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 06:20 PM~6019704
> *ozzy.. status on fenders??
> *


OZZY JUST FOUND OUT YOURE BLACK. SAID, "NO FENDERS FOR YOU!" :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

there goes that ...eric should be mad now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 22 2006, 04:28 PM~6019778
> *OZZY JUST FOUND OUT YOURE BLACK.  SAID, "NO FENDERS FOR YOU!" :cheesy:
> *


lol... he been knew that :uh:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 09:20 AM~6019704
> *ozzy.. status on fenders??
> *


Sent... :biggrin: Ill scan the receipt later today, i have to go to school now, im already 2 hours late :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 22 2006, 03:40 PM~6019373
> *oh my god your trike sucks dick!!!!!!just like u!!!!!!did u do your trike to match u ***?
> *


oh atleast mine is built and almost ready so you cant say shit....you dont even got your trike ready so shut up dumbo...  ..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 22 2006, 04:40 PM~6019871
> *Sent...  :biggrin: Ill scan the receipt later today, i have to go to school now, im already 2 hours late  :biggrin:
> *


alright.. kool.. ill be on the look out for them


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

billy is goin to fight bluepride


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ME 2.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

who your gonna fight criminal?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

criminal wana fight raul


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all of yall need to quit being bitches and stop fuckin up my topic.. lol.. got do it on criminals topic..


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

yea ya'll goto criminals from now on........ya'll stank.......


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u got the black guy mad


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOL IM DOWN 2 FITE ANYBODY...AND OK LETS ALL STOP NOW....I AGREED 2 NOT FUCK UP THIS TOPIC A WILE BAK.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres the pics..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

now in primer..
just lil shit here and there.. but its almost ready for paint..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2006, 06:55 PM~6020870
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
dont u need to pm me...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 07:04 PM~6020938
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> dont u need to pm me...
> *


YUP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 05:53 PM~6020859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

Looking really good bro!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice pictures sic


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

awesome


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no update today... it rained.. so i couldnt work on it..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 03:43 PM~6027176
> *no update today... it rained.. so i couldnt work on it..
> *


wicked


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

dont you work on it in ur garage?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 23 2006, 05:49 PM~6027244
> *dont you work on it in ur garage?
> *


YOU MUST NOT KNOW ABOUT THAT HOUSTON HUMIDITY


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

he dont know shit he's canadian :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini+Aug 23 2006, 03:49 PM~6027244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure doesnt.. :biggrin:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 23 2006, 03:49 PM~6027244
> *dont you work on it in ur car hold?
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 23 2006, 04:18 PM~6027476
> *he dont know shit he's canadian  :uh:
> *


fuckin canadians lol jp :biggrin:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

pics


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

Houston Humidity is like Winnipeg Winters.. Can't paint in the winter because it gets down to minus 40.. the paint comes out drippy and shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Aug 23 2006, 07:11 PM~6028651
> *Houston Humidity is like Winnipeg Winters.. Can't paint in the winter because it gets down to minus 40.. the paint comes out drippy and shit
> *


nope.. thats cause the person cant paint..
i paint all year round.. you just have to adjust how u spray.. and it takes things longer to dry...


seasons dont fuck me up around here..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 07:21 PM~6028742
> *nope.. thats cause the person cant paint..
> i paint all year round.. you just have to adjust how u spray.. and it takes things longer to dry...
> seasons dont fuck me up around here..
> *


MR. PROFESSIONAL :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 23 2006, 07:47 PM~6028934
> *MR. PROFESSIONAL :biggrin:
> *


i no pro.. i just know a couple things here and there


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 09:00 PM~6029486
> *i no pro.. i just know a couple things here and there
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 09:00 PM~6029486
> *i no pro.. i just know a couple things here and there
> *


YEA I NO PRO BUT IM ALMOST THE BEST DAM PAINTER ON THIS SITE.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 24 2006, 09:25 AM~6032511
> *YEA I NO PRO BUT IM ALMOST THE BEST DAM PAINTER ON THIS SITE.
> *


just because you said that click on my signiture its a gift...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

well thank you


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

keep up the good work son


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Aug 24 2006, 08:59 AM~6032767
> *keep up the good work son
> *


X2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Aug 24 2006, 09:59 AM~6032767
> *keep up the good work son
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Aug 24 2006, 09:59 AM~6032767
> *keep up the good work son
> *


x3


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Aug 24 2006, 09:59 AM~6032767
> *keep up the good work son
> *


X4 :0


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

no pics today? :dunno: and when is it gonna be ready for paint?


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 24 2006, 10:25 AM~6032984
> *no pics today? :dunno:  and when is it gonna be ready for paint?
> *


ill have pics tonight.. it might he ready for paint today.. i might lay out the basecoat if i can..and maybe flake.. im waiting on my clear to get here...
and when ozzy fenders get here. then the candy will get sprayed


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 09:34 AM~6033039
> *ill have pics tonight.. it might he ready for paint today.. i might lay out the basecoat if i can..and maybe flake.. im waiting on my clear to get here...
> and when ozzy fenders get here. then the candy will get sprayed
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

THIS IS SIC AND LIL


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Aug 24 2006, 11:00 AM~6033162
> *THIS IS SIC AND LIL
> 
> 
> ...


NAH THAT ME N ALL THE SCRAPS BOWIN DOWN.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

no criminal.....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA BRO....


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

lil criminal post ur avatar


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

CLICK ON MY NAME.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

looks like theres a mask or somthing :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 24 2006, 08:57 PM~6033538
> *looks like theres a mask or somthing :dunno:
> *


Its called A PHONE..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

fucking canadians are slo..........


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

oh shit i see it now


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 24 2006, 12:10 PM~6033629
> *fucking canadians are slo..........
> *


X2.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

fuck you :angry:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DONT GET UR BALLS INA BUNCH....


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 24 2006, 09:14 PM~6033652
> *DONT GET UR BALLS INA BUNCH....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

il try not to


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 24 2006, 09:19 PM~6033676
> *il try not to
> *


 :nono:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2006, 03:34 AM~6033039
> *ill have pics tonight.. it might he ready for paint today.. i might lay out the basecoat if i can..and maybe flake.. im waiting on my clear to get here...
> and when ozzy fenders get here. then the candy will get sprayed
> *


There already on there way, they should easily be there by next friday, thats what the bitch at the post office said :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

back to the topic....
bikes ready for paint...
primer layed out....
next is silver base...
im working on it as i type


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more pics...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more pics fuckers.
silver base layed out... 
next is flake..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

and more.. this is all for the night.. tommorow.. the graphics begin...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

its comeing true !!! that thing is looking bad ass man can t wait till tomorrow to see the grapihics .. do have apic of the top coat of paint ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2006, 04:13 PM~6035496
> *its comeing true !!! that thing is looking bad ass man can t wait till tomorrow to see the grapihics .. do have apic of the top coat of paint ?
> *


not yet.. i did a test spray to make sure it was teal green..i had alot of trouble getting it.. but it wont be long before its sprayed


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

awesome


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 03:10 PM~6035466
> *and more.. this is all for the night.. tommorow.. the graphics begin...
> 
> 
> ...


how many spoon fulls of flake is that? 2?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

looks good. Can you still read the numbers and letters on the headtube?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good  :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r+Aug 24 2006, 05:07 PM~6035899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think so.. u can see em. but getting hard to read


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

that frame is coming out nice!!!


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

Good Topic


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Aug 24 2006, 05:20 PM~6035996
> *that frame is coming out nice!!!
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its getting there.. still havent deciede what to do for graphics.. theres not much room.. but i dont wanna do it the same as the others??

ill figure something out..if im not in the mood tommorow.. im not gunna lay em out.. ill rather wait. till im feeling it..and do it the right way


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 05:27 PM~6036055
> *its getting there.. still havent deciede what to do for graphics.. theres not much room.. but i dont wanna do it the same as the others??
> 
> ill figure something out..if im not in the mood tommorow.. im not gunna lay em out.. ill rather wait. till im feeling it..and do it the right way
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 COOL!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 04:27 PM~6036055
> *its getting there.. still havent deciede what to do for graphics.. theres not much room.. but i dont wanna do it the same as the others??
> 
> ill figure something out..if im not in the mood tommorow.. im not gunna lay em out.. ill rather wait. till im feeling it..and do it the right way
> *


I would wait till you get the fender so you can see how everything is going to look on it. I know you dont want to wait anymore but...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

its looking good i like it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 24 2006, 05:48 PM~6036163
> *I would wait till you get the fender so you can see how everything is going to look on it. I know you dont want to wait anymore but...
> *


yeah.. i can do the patterns.. thats no problem.. im not spraying the candy untill i have everything


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

its going to look fucken tight at the end


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Aug 24 2006, 06:12 PM~6036352
> *its going to look fucken tight at the end
> *


i hope so..


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

its looking tight already but where is eric at


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Aug 24 2006, 06:16 PM~6036384
> *its looking tight already but where is eric at
> *


he fucked up his computer while being on it during a thunderstorm


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 05:19 PM~6036414
> *he fucked up his computer while being on it during a thunderstorm
> *


lookin at bangbus at the same time


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

sweeeeet


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

fuk man, he's a lucky fucker


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im ready








all dry


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WER CAN U GET ALL THOSE TYPE OF DIFFERENT SIZES OF MASKING TAPE FRUM?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

the paint store "jerrys paint" sell those tapes issac


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WER THE HELL IZ THAT AT?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 11:25 PM~6037410
> *im ready
> 
> 
> ...


nice socks... hanes?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 17 2006, 03:25 PM~5988739
> *Two weeks to fix a computer? Thats bullshit. Its probably the power supply thats fucked up. It should only take a day to do that. FUCK SONY!!!!
> *


NO FUCK APPLE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::+Aug 24 2006, 08:53 PM~6037621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup.. sure are... yup in my white socks..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Aug 24 2006, 09:29 PM~6037951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...








FUCK BOTH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2006, 01:04 AM~6038193
> *
> yup.. sure are... yup in my white socks..
> *


hanes or converse  the way to go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 24 2006, 08:29 PM~6037951
> *NO FUCK APPLE
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey sic have ever tried the ed big daddy roth flakes ?? if so do they look better than the regular kind ? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 24 2006, 10:22 PM~6038396
> *hey sic have ever tried the ed big daddy roth flakes ?? if so do they look better than the regular kind ?  :biggrin:
> *


ive been wanting to.. i saw how they look.. might try to order some one day...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 07:25 PM~6037410
> *im ready
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 24 2006, 10:53 PM~6037621
> *WER CAN U GET ALL THOSE TYPE OF DIFFERENT SIZES OF MASKING TAPE FRUM?
> *


I can get that tape at 3.00 a roll plus sh


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 09:23 PM~6038408
> *ive been wanting to.. i saw how they look.. might try to order some one day...
> *


ya because ive been thignking about a white paint job with alot of that flake in blue i think that would be bad ass ?!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Aug 24 2006, 10:30 PM~6038474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that will look sick..there flake ihas like a lotof different shades of that main color in it...its cool..i love it..

next paint job.. i might try to get some of that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> yeah..but it depends on the size... each size cost different...
> the smaller the cheaper..
> the 2in masking tape cost about 6 bucks
> 
> any size though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > yeah..but it depends on the size... each size cost different...
> > the smaller the cheaper..
> > the 2in masking tape cost about 6 bucks
> >
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill be getting off my ass in a little bit and start laying patterns..


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

looking good sic :thumbsup:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

hurray


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 25 2006, 11:29 AM~6041887
> *hurray
> *


:twak:
im taking my time... i still havent started..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

started working..
post pics tonight


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

i better be the most bad ass paint you'll ever do sic........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 25 2006, 01:53 PM~6042888
> *i better be the most bad ass paint you'll ever do sic........
> *


damn.. puttin it out there like dat huh.. ill try.. not much area to work with


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you should do some crazy ass patterns on the seat post and the around the head tube :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

patterns are layed.. cant do any more cuz the candy is next. when the fenders are done.. then ill lay candy...
next is..
mre graphics
candy leaf. striping


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

can you do the swirl affect on the leafing and you already have the fenders ??? post up the fenders when you cut them !!!??? please :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 25 2006, 04:57 PM~6044062
> *can you do the swirl affect on the leafing and you already have the fenders ??? post up the fenders when you cut them !!!??? please  :biggrin:
> *


 naw.. the fenders arent here yet... and that swirl effect.. i learned it kind of.. ill see if i can do it on erics bike...

and ill post pics when im cutting them...


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

post pics of the patterns....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gotta wait till my dad gets home.. i gotta load the pics on his comp.. cant do it on mines...


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

dawm call him and tell him to hurry up son......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here goes the pics..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

you aint gonna do nothing to the seat post thing.?? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

last set




















diamond in the ruff


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 25 2006, 07:00 PM~6044563
> *you aint gonna do nothing to the seat post thing.?? :dunno:
> *


yeah.. striping it ... and other stuff


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric is goin to poop his pants once he gets the frame


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

That looks pretty darn good.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Aug 25 2006, 07:04 PM~6044593
> *That looks pretty darn good.
> *


damn u timmy.. u said darn... lmfao


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

is anyone telling him how its going? well dont so he can do wat cutty said when he get it........


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

let eric shit his diaper


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 25 2006, 07:20 PM~6044681
> *is anyone telling him how its going? well dont so he can do wat cutty said when he get it........
> *


i already told him


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

damn that looks great :thumbsup: is eric seeing these update pics????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 25 2006, 07:54 PM~6044844
> *damn that looks great :thumbsup: is eric seeing these update pics????
> *


nope.. but hes getting a new comp tommorow.. so he'll be on here soon


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 25 2006, 06:54 PM~6044844
> *damn that looks great :thumbsup: is eric seeing these update pics????
> *


prolly not hes cryin sence he cant see em


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

i know his deperate to see them..........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 25 2006, 07:59 PM~6044886
> *i know his deperate to see them..........
> *


not really. he wasnt all excited when i talked on the fone to him earlier.. he was just chillin..being bored


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

comin along nicely!!!


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

damn the bike looks fucken tuff


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

thats cool of you to put a diamond on there for him :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Good job!! like every time :thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn! homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ERIC'S GONNA BE SO EXCITED, HE'S GONNA SHIT IN CUTTY'S MOUTH.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 26 2006, 08:23 AM~6047329
> *ERIC'S GONNA BE SO EXCITED, HE'S GONNA SHIT IN CUTTY'S MOUTH.
> *


not really hes goin to shit in his sisters panties


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 26 2006, 06:23 PM~6047329
> *ERIC'S GONNA BE SO EXCITED, HE'S GONNA SHIT IN CUTTY'S MOUTH.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 26 2006, 08:26 AM~6047346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look its justdeezs fave man


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's looking damn good


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 26 2006, 06:30 PM~6047358
> *look its justdeezs fave man
> *


thought you knew cutty, Justdeez is william hung :0


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 07:57 PM~6044868
> *prolly not hes cryin sence he cant see em
> *


if I rember right, he didn't wanna see em in the first place, he told sic to PM us the pics :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 26 2006, 12:02 PM~6047496
> *thought you knew cutty, Justdeez is william hung :0
> 
> 
> ...


HA!

I BANG! I BANG!
OH BABBBBEEEEEEEE
SHE MOVE! SHE MOVE! 
SHWEET ANN SOORRR PAWK!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 26 2006, 10:14 AM~6047556
> *if I rember right, he didn't wanna see em in the first place, he told sic to PM us the pics :roflmao:
> *


ur right..but.. he doesnt care anymore..he wants to see it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2006, 10:23 AM~6047616
> *ur right..but.. he doesnt care anymore..he wants to see it
> *


r u going to spray the kandy today????? or u still got more graffics to set down????? :cheesy:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 26 2006, 12:16 PM~6047564
> *HA!
> 
> I BANG! I BANG!
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2006, 10:23 AM~6047616
> *ur right..but.. he doesnt care anymore..he wants to see it
> *


:roflmao: I knew he couldn't hold it in


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 26 2006, 11:37 AM~6047912
> *r u going to spray the kandy today????? or u still got more graffics to set down????? :cheesy:
> *


hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: the ****** is getting down..............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy+Aug 26 2006, 11:37 AM~6047912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


asshole...its nagger...
get it right mojado


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HURRY UP DAM FENDERS!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 26 2006, 01:23 PM~6048352
> *HURRY UP DAM FENDERS!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yup... mail mean are slow.. plus its coming da other side of the world...
got damn australians and their custom fiberglass fenders...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: DID HE SHIP IT UPS OR SUMIN?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 26 2006, 01:03 PM~6048488
> *:roflmao: DID HE SHIP IT UPS OR SUMIN?
> *


 :uh: :buttkick: no fed ex !!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

kool.. it should be here sometime during the week...right now im just taking to free time to work on that speaker box


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2006, 02:16 PM~6048551
> *kool.. it should be here sometime during the week...right now im just taking to free time to work on that speaker box
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> no candy..candy wont be sprayed until the fenders are here... once i get them fenders. ill cut them.. do the matching patterns.. then ill candy the fenders and bike all at once..
> 
> reason im doing it like that is to keep the colors from being different. i dont the shades to be different is the candy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

wheres them damn fanders


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 26 2006, 12:16 PM~6048323
> *:thumbsup:  the ****** is getting down..............
> *


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 26 2006, 04:49 PM~6049290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

Fuck man its gettin' better an better every day


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ERICS BACK!!! :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

any more pics :tears:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 26 2006, 09:51 PM~6051102
> *any more pics :tears:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


waiting on the fenders.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 26 2006, 10:51 PM~6051108
> *waiting on the fenders.
> *


WHO ISENT????


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep i kno that
ozzie send them long ago dident he?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2006, 12:55 AM~6051125
> *yep i kno that
> ozzie send them long ago dident he?
> *


your bikes looking pimp homie :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

NO MORE PICS.. DAMMMN ERICS BACK..
BOUT TIME ASSHOLE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep it was


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2006, 03:51 PM~6051108
> *waiting on the fenders.
> *


Dam im holding up progress, it took a while for me to ship these out, but they are and they should get to Sic by Friday


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuken smoke then


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2006, 01:42 AM~6051334
> * yep it was
> *


aww shit looks who's back your going to be on here 24/7 again and your bike's comeing out very nicely whats next on the list


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

welcome back eric, damn i missed you


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

welcome bak ur a luky fuk u noe that rite


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 26 2006, 11:28 PM~6051485
> *Dam im holding up progress, it took a while for me to ship these out, but they are and they should get to Sic by Friday
> *


Its all good. There comming from the other side of the planet so its going to take time.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Aug 27 2006, 05:58 AM~6052030
> *aww shit looks who's back your going to be on here 24/7 again and your bike's comeing out very nicely whats next on the list
> *


24/7 lookin at bangbus and 88by88


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187+Aug 27 2006, 06:58 AM~6052030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe..................... :cheesy:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

LOL welcome back fool


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2006, 01:07 PM~6053370
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2006, 04:56 PM~6044055
> *patterns are layed.. cant do any more cuz the candy is next. when the fenders are done.. then ill lay candy...
> next is..
> mre graphics
> ...


u forgot them sponge shit u do
and silverleafe


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics gettin off on his bike frame right now


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 27 2006, 01:06 PM~6053366
> *:wave:
> *


BILLYS GETTIN EXCITED CUZ HIZ MAN IZ BACK. :uh:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2006, 02:51 PM~6053292
> *maybe..................... :cheesy:
> *


damn so the stories are true


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Aug 27 2006, 03:02 PM~6053790
> *damn so the stories are true
> *


THAT FU DONT GET ANY ACTION.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nop he lost paola becuse he didnt wana do her


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nope not the reason the comp dided
it was on cus it was not turned of and a lighting storm blacked out the eletricity and burned the fuken power shit so the comp would not even start
the part was like 450 but we had warrenty so we only paid 120 me i paid for the memory back up so all the pics and songs and shit would not be blanked 
so i onlyk rite now have like 300 wen i had like 420 or some shit
but now i estamate my chrome stripping and polising like 300 so ill be broke but i need to keep some for sics shipping wen hes done 
so money rite now is tight 
but still havent gone to plater to estamate cus its in east el paso and its far and shit and no one wana give me a damn ride fuken assholes lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

and im still with paola but its going sour and down hill fuken relation shit suks lol


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WAT DO U DO 4 MONEY?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics mad


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2006, 02:16 PM~6053843
> *WAT DO U DO 4 MONEY?
> *


he stands on the corner of his street selling peacons and sellin services


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2006, 03:15 PM~6053840
> *and im still with paola but its going sour and down hill fuken relation shit suks lol
> *


U GOT PICS OF HER/HIM?


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2006, 05:14 PM~6053837
> *but still havent gone to plater to estamate cus its in east el paso and its far and shit and no one wana give me a damn ride fuken assholes lol
> *


are u going to go to this guy for sure or what becuase the guy i told u my brother knows is a member on here maybe he can give u a qoute


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 27 2006, 03:17 PM~6053849
> *he stands on the corner of his street selling peacons and sellin services
> *


 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i just dont spend my allowance and save for months 
like 3 to 4 months
and shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2006, 05:25 PM~6053887
> *i just dont spend my allowance and save for months
> like 3 to 4 months
> and shit
> *


wish my mom and dad gave me an alowance I had to get a wack ass job


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 27 2006, 02:22 PM~6053865
> *U GOT PICS OF HER/HIM?
> *


u may not want to see them pics of heshe


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2006, 02:01 PM~6053592
> *u forgot them sponge shit u do
> and silverleafe
> *


no shit.. eric.. hush.. and let me do this


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

wat if you forget and dont do it?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2006, 02:53 PM~6054006
> *no shit.. eric.. hush.. and let me do this
> *


tell him off


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Aug 27 2006, 03:53 PM~6054009
> *wat if you forget and dont do it?
> *


i never forget .. im saying it for on top of the candy.. everybody just hush and let me handle this..

especially eric.. :uh: 

everything will be taken care of..leaving it looking wet and sticky..


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

welcome back man!! :wave: :biggrin: 


Its mike btw


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit ok sic calm down
u just did not mention that 
calm ur ass down lol :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

welcome back by the way foo....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2006, 02:56 PM~6054027
> *i never forget .. im saying it for on top of the candy.. everybody just hush and let me handle this..
> 
> especially eric.. :uh:
> ...


Da ***** said hush. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Aug 27 2006, 04:47 PM~6054323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i could say shut da fuck up.. but someone would get butt hurt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> lol.. shut up fucker... im calm..
> btw.. there will be no pics update untill i gt the fenders...so dont ask for any..
> 
> So can we see more pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > lol.. shut up fucker... im calm..
> > btw.. there will be no pics update untill i gt the fenders...so dont ask for any..
> >
> > So can we see more pics
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2006, 08:09 PM~6054669
> *didnt i say there wont be any pic updates untill i get the fenders
> *


just fucken wit you man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2006, 06:10 PM~6054678
> *just fucken wit you man
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fenders due friday i think


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 27 2006, 06:13 PM~6054701
> *fenders due friday i think
> *


ok.. i wont touch the bike until then.. unless i think of some other ideals of things to do before i candy it..i might work on it tonightt. . or tommorow


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 28 2006, 11:13 AM~6054701
> *fenders due friday i think
> *


 :biggrin: Yeap.. hopefully post doesnt fuck up like usual


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lets pray nothing goes wrong 
dont jynx it ppl


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

yo sic713 i might have to send my frame to u after it gets back from getting customized but i should have u paint it unstead the airbrush guy in the mall cuz u a damn good painter u should open a shop if u havent already cuz ure bike and erics looks fucking awsome


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks fo


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Aug 27 2006, 09:41 PM~6054839
> *yo sic713 i might have to send my frame to u after it gets back from getting customized but i should have u paint it unstead the airbrush guy in the mall  cuz u a damn good painter u should open a shop if u havent already cuz ure bike and erics looks fucking awsome
> *



man i never know wut the fuck ur sayin' guy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low+Aug 27 2006, 06:41 PM~6054839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah man how much will it cost fo u to paint it homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Aug 27 2006, 07:19 PM~6055093
> *yeah man how much will it cost fo u to paint it homie
> *


what kind of body modsdoes the frame have.... 
colors-
flake-
graphics-
striping-
leafing-
candy leafing-


let me know what u want.. and ill pm u a price...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I still dont know how you can do candy in such hard places... im still tryin to learn, i got a frame in primer, i mite go try it out, its just hard coz of all the tubes and small spaces to get in


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Aug 27 2006, 07:36 PM~6055184
> *I still dont know how you can do candy in such hard places... im still tryin to learn, i got a frame in primer, i mite go try it out, its just hard coz of all the tubes and small spaces to get in
> *


i open my fan all the way.. im turning upside down.. al kinds of ways.. i dont spray it heavy .. light coats.. keep it from dripping in the tight spots.. takes practice man..


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 12:39 PM~6055208
> *i open my fan all the way.. im turning upside down.. al kinds of ways.. i dont spray it heavy .. light coats.. keep it from dripping in the tight spots.. takes practice man..
> *


Ohk, ill try get this frame ready for paint and get all my shit out and have a go, its the best way to learn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here pics to calm yall down


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

IAM CALM NOW :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

looks good


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 28 2006, 07:35 PM~6058986
> *looks good
> *


Would you like to talk about Jesus?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you should take a picture of the whole bike so we can see what it looks like in a whole please!??? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 28 2006, 11:54 AM~6059495
> *you should take a picture of the whole bike so we can see what it looks like in a whole please!???  :biggrin:
> *


ok.. ill put some up tonight


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 28 2006, 01:51 PM~6059474
> *Would you like to talk about Jesus?
> *


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Aug 28 2006, 09:07 PM~6059592
> *
> *


Haha, im just joking boi cuz im bored as hell


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

i got to agree with tonyo............ :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just layed some more patterns..
since someone was bitching...post pics later


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

and we aint bitchin


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

we??? you was the only one bitching erica............lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

: :ugh: really?............... only me?


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

damn eric, you should be exited as fuck man!! looks crazy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep 
but wat really really would excite me would be my parts engraved and d twist shit plated
cus that is the most expensive part of the biek


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

update
cry babies




























for lalove


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damnn!!!!!!!!! them diamonds is crazy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im adding more.. but wait till i get the candy on 1st


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 03:33 PM~6061271
> *for lalove
> 
> 
> ...


damn !!!!!!!! it !!!!!!!! fuck eric just give the frame like i said before ill give it a good home !!!!!  ............ but that shit is looking fucken sick !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

damn that frame is looking bad homie damn thats shit is nice your doing good sick and eric im liking the frame


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just wait till the *real* candy goes on it..
sorry some say i use fake shit


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 04:18 PM~6063686
> *just wait till the real candy goes on it..
> sorry some say i use fake shit
> *


I use fake shit sometimes, i just use PPG Mid Blue, it works the same way as a candy

Its still fairly transparent just like candy, you could do patterns and shit like you do Sic, and its alot cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

really nice!!! 

You make a amasing job,, I hope that one day you will repaint my frame !! :happysad:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

how much do you charge to do bondo a bit? im getting frustrated with mine sanding the 3d n shit... and what thickness wood did you use to do fenders???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider+Aug 28 2006, 11:21 PM~6063696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends on how much is left to do...yeah its fustrating.. if im still gunna paint your frame.. ill do the left over work for a couple more bucks.. its not biggie. as long as most o its done ya know..
and i use 1/4 wood for my fenders.. with fiberglass resin over it to get rid of the drain.. at least 4 coats.. then sanded smooth


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

IF SHIPPING WASNT KILLING ME I WANTED YOU TO PAINT MY BIKE SIC :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Aug 29 2006, 06:57 AM~6064724
> *IF SHIPPING WASNT KILLING ME I WANTED YOU TO PAINT MY BIKE SIC :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


lol .. yeah thats true.. gunna kill u bad


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 02:26 AM~6063732
> *depends on how much is left to do...yeah its fustrating.. if im still gunna paint your frame.. ill do the left over work for a couple more bucks.. its not biggie. as long as most o its done ya know..
> and i use 1/4 wood for my fenders.. with fiberglass resin over it to get rid of the drain.. at least 4 coats.. then sanded smooth
> *



yeah you are still doin it... i no im takin a bitchin long time but you are the only person id send it to ... after seein all your other shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Aug 29 2006, 08:19 AM~6065395
> *yeah you are still doin it... i no im takin a bitchin long time but you are the only person id send it to ... after seein all your other shit
> *


SEND IT!!! SEND IT!!! SEND IT!!! SEND IT!!! SEND IT!!! SEND IT!!! SEND IT!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 29 2006, 08:46 AM~6063497
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Very awesome paint job. Looking good :thumbsup:

How much for the Stop sign on the corner? Can you paint it Green with some patterns and put "GO" on it? $100 shipped :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732+Aug 29 2006, 09:19 AM~6065395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. sure why not.. gotta find a sign to steal 1st...nvm thats jail time if i get caught..
ill just make a fake one.. no one will know the difference


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 29 2006, 10:23 AM~6065422
> *Very awesome paint job.  Looking good :thumbsup:
> 
> How much for the Stop sign on the corner?  Can you paint it Green with some patterns and put "GO" on it?  $100 shipped :scrutinize:
> *


200.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 05:33 PM~6061271
> *update
> cry babies
> 
> ...


thats a artistics bike right thurrrrrrrr :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN+Aug 29 2006, 12:46 PM~6066894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 sho.. u know i gotta hook it up.. stay good with me and it will pay off in the end


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 29 2006, 01:02 PM~6066975
> *:thumbsup:
> *


u still down


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 28 2006, 04:10 PM~6061162
> *yep
> but wat really really would excite me would be my parts engraved and d twist shit plated
> cus that is the most expensive part of the biek
> *


thing is gonna look crazy


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn i cant belive all the comments on my bike it just makes me happy:tears:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

fucking eric....................................................bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Aug 29 2006, 03:55 PM~6068118
> *fucking eric....................................................bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


x2


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 29 2006, 03:41 PM~6068057
> *damn i cant belive all the comments on my bike it just makes me happy:tears:
> *


HEZ GONNA SHAT HIZ PANTS.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 29 2006, 03:41 PM~6068057
> *damn i cant belive all the comments on my bike it just makes me happy:tears:
> *


pussy


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 29 2006, 03:41 PM~6068057
> *damn i cant belive all the comments on my bike it just makes me happy:tears:
> *


eric's happy


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ahahahah thanks sic :rofl:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 04:25 PM~6068280
> *pussy
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 29 2006, 04:31 PM~6068320
> *ahahahah thanks sic :rofl:
> *


stil a pussy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

there will be no more pics until i get the fenders.. so dont ask.. 
and for those who wanna ask after reading..
suck my balls.. 
thank you...
i start a job tommorow.. so ill be away for a little whille


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

friday or sat bitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

wheres them dayum fanders


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

god news.. fender came in today.. i just got home from work.. and they where at my door step..

and fucking ozzy.. as soon as i opened the box. i smelt fiberglass resign..almost got a quick high


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit
today crazy
pm any desin cut outs 
fo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 30 2006, 04:12 PM~6074929
> *shit
> today crazy
> pm any desin cut outs
> ...


its a surprise... i have no clue how im cutting it.. im a go sit down with a pen and paper.. and draw sum shit.. it will be cut and painted today.. hopefully


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

surpise?
:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2006, 02:25 AM~6068280
> *pussy
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2006, 04:10 PM~6074922
> *god news.. fender came in today.. i just got home from work.. and they where at my door step..
> 
> and fucking ozzy.. as soon as i opened the box. i smelt fiberglass resign..almost got a quick high
> *


I guess you can post pics now :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2006, 03:10 PM~6074922
> *god news.. fender came in today.. i just got home from work.. and they where at my door step..
> 
> and fucking ozzy.. as soon as i opened the box. i smelt fiberglass resign..almost got a quick high
> *


You got one fender or both?


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

haha, ya no s on fender!! :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 04:20 PM~6075292
> *You got one fender or both?
> *


just one :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So the other one is missing? I thought it was the pair of fenders?


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 05:29 PM~6075357
> *just one  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 04:30 PM~6075368
> *So the other one is missing? I thought it was the pair of fenders?
> *


come on raul are u serious


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is Eric getting one fender or two?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 05:47 PM~6075512
> *Is Eric getting one fender or two?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT THE FUCK AM I MISSING HERE? FUCK ALL OF YOU PUTOS!!!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 05:30 PM~6075368
> *So the other one is missing? I thought it was the pair of fenders?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

calm down ppls
yes raul ofcoarse i go 2 of them
why would i only get 1?
pero fuk it
i just wana see how they cut out cus this fo going to surprise me :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul got mad foool haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger+Aug 30 2006, 05:11 PM~6075246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pussy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here are the pics..
i will do the front fender tommorow when i get off work




























this is how strong the fenders are... i took a scrap peice and bent it in half without it breaking.. did it about 5 times before it finnaly broke..
good job ozzy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the paint


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

fenders look badass!!!!

might have to save me a set ozzy!! :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD BITCH :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that my bitch?
fuk its looking better and better by the day :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pussy


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2006, 09:43 PM~6076895
> *pussy
> *


X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

bad ass fender !! its looking better everyday damn day !!!!! hey mike i got ? how much for one of those banners you amde for youre bike !!! pm a price ?!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:0 Makes me like the fenders so much more when i see them done properly and cant wait to see the rest of it be painted

Good work Sic


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

OH BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 06:49 PM~6075522
> *WHAT THE FUCK AM I MISSING HERE? FUCK ALL OF YOU PUTOS!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: 

calmate camarada :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

fenders look real good, what did you use to cut them?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice fender :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

niccceeeeee


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

looks good bro


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sweet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove+Aug 30 2006, 11:04 PM~6077314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bodyman saw.. 20 bucks harbor freight tools..cut up to 16 gauge metall too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt..
i *might *post up pics tonight


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2006, 08:55 AM~6088088
> *ttt..
> i might post up pics tonight
> *


If you dont post them up on here, send them to me, i need more pics of my fenders so i can work on a new ad on ebay :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here... done... 
tommorrow i spray "fake" candy :uh:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

man thats sic...still debating on if i want u to paint it....


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

new page fools...i really like your work man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP+Sep 1 2006, 06:15 PM~6088711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


new page.. 
thankx homie..
thanks for lettin me do the work for you


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

LOOKS BAD ASS LIKE THE PATTERNS


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

yea man it was a honor to let u do it...im gonna repesent u big down here..yea i no...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:0 Speachless almost... 

Those patterns are crazy, cant wait to see the candy over the top and then the other finishing bits

When do you recon this will be completed ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Sep 1 2006, 07:23 PM~6089102
> *:0 Speachless almost...
> 
> Those patterns are crazy, cant wait to see the candy over the top and then the other finishing bits
> ...


thankx...

im thinking somtime next week.. just depend on how much i work on it..so far so good


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric dont deserve this he is goin to trash the bike


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 10:43 PM~6089215
> *eric dont deserve this he is goin to trash the bike
> *


he paid for it .. let him trash it, then we can kill him .. for now we just wait ....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u think im even going to ride it fuk naw
its going to be in my room all time


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

:biggrin: 
wats the fun in building a bike and not riding it?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im making him ride it.. he has no choice


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

damn sick that shit looks tuff your doing good hoie keep it up homie


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2006, 03:08 PM~6089966
> *im making him ride it.. he has no choice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Sep 1 2006, 09:22 PM~6089897
> *:biggrin:
> wats the fun in building a bike and not riding it?
> *


 :uh: 
building it


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer i no, well still if i got someone to build me a bike not matter how crazy i would still ride it


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

:0 :0 nice fukin fenders!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just layed the candy.. but no pics untill later tonight or tommorow..
im on my other computer.. so deal with it..
and i likes it alot.. my "fake" candy looks good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2006, 08:39 AM~6091405
> *just layed the candy.. but no pics untill later tonight or tommorow..
> im on my other computer.. so deal with it..
> and i likes it alot.. my "fake" candy looks good
> *


  I might not be on until monday but it will be worth the wait.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2006, 09:49 AM~6091449
> *  I might not be on until monday but it will be worth the wait.
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no prob. i might not post pics till then.. i got a show tommorow.. so there goes my sunday


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bad news.. i went inside and went to sleep after painting the bike..came outside and the back fender was on the floor in two peices..

i have no clue what happend..
sorry.. i will fix it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn that sucks


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2006, 10:37 AM~6091950
> *bad news.. i went inside and went to sleep after painting the bike..came outside and the back fender was on the floor in two peices..
> 
> i have no clue what happend..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ah shit !!!!!!!!!!!!1 a broken fender?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2006, 10:37 AM~6091950
> *bad news.. i went inside and went to sleep after painting the bike..came outside and the back fender was on the floor in two peices..
> 
> i have no clue what happend..
> ...


See, you should have posted pics. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a few pages ago you mentioned how strong they were and you took a while to break a piece, now it's easily broken?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 ERICS FUCKD.HE SHATTED HIS PANTS.


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

LMFAO ^^^^^^^


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:0 better send it back!!!!!! :biggrin: thats why u never sleep in the day time :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Sep 2 2006, 12:38 PM~6092131
> *LMFAO ^^^^^^^
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 2 2006, 11:24 AM~6092089
> *a few pages ago you mentioned how strong they were and you took a while to break a piece, now it's easily broken?
> *


Thats what happened when that truck droke through his garage.


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

man that suxs


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

fuk hopefully it wont be a setbak


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

that really sucks!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ahahah set back
shit i am broke well not literalyk but still need to stripp lots and lots of chrome parts for engraving 
and to buf some parts 2 
it all adds up
but then again fine wine takes time


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WWWWHHHAT...ERIC, I HEARD DISCOUNT...............J/K :rofl:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Fuck, i dont understand how it would break, sned me some pics sic


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HIS CAT DROPED IT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice avitar Art


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

OHH YEA


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

nice work sic thats bikes gonna look bad ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

camera took shitty pics.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

were the messed up fender sic


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

yer i thought you broke the back one?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i lied


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ook but thats some sic work sic


----------



## stokerbater (Aug 6, 2006)

dude i love the frame work, keep postin dude


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn I cant wait to finish my frames :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2006, 06:17 PM~6095086
> *i lied
> *


u made eric shit is pants :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

eric was on all night last night, but hasn't got to see the updates yet


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

CAME OUT GOOD 4 SOME FAKE KANDY.....LOL 


LOOKS HELLA GOOD  


ERICS GOING TO CRY LIKE A LIL BITCH WHEN HE SEES IT :cheesy:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow+Sep 3 2006, 04:10 AM~6095210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always does.. pussy


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

wen do u think u'll finish it off??


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

holly shit
wat alse is left?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TOLD U HE SHAT HIS DIAPER.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ey sic how u going to drill the holes for fenders?
with paint on?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanish_Mayan_God+Sep 3 2006, 07:41 AM~6095512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont worry.. i can drill on paint and not fuck it up


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

only 4 holes in the 2 fenders
2 in each
like only one fender brace u kno wat im saying


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2006, 01:57 PM~6096928
> *TOLD U HE SHAT HIS DIAPER.
> *


 hes outta diapers


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

since when


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

today 
shit
im not sleepy 
fuk ya 
its 2 33 am wo hoooooooooooo


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

this bike is pretty F**KING sweet man... cant wait to see it done and assembled


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sun pics..
gone for the day fellas..


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

needs mo clear


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Sep 4 2006, 11:20 AM~6101154
> *needs mo clear
> *


:twak:
its not done.. only cleared it once.. so ill have some protection over the candy for when i leaf i and stripe it...


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2006, 04:23 AM~6101318
> *:twak:
> its not done.. only cleared it once.. so ill have some protection over the candy for when i leaf i and stripe it...
> *


wat colour u doin the pinstriping


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

some blues and greens..and a purple


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD SIC KEEP IT UP HOMIE


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2006, 11:17 AM~6101143
> *sun pics..
> gone for the day fellas..
> 
> ...


WHY IN THE FIRST PIC THE FENDER LOOKS LIKE ITS CROKED AT THE END


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

looks real good, i think that now i want my frame reapinted again, having second thoughts, only thingholding me back is my cash flow, bout to start school and everything.not much $$$$


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805+Sep 4 2006, 02:26 PM~6102091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


save it.. its takes time.. just be patient..
somethingi had to teach eric


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

ey sic , i want some patterns but i want like a dark candy color, you think it can be done, its like this, i want the patterns, and in the shade i want the paint to look blackish and in the sun i wanted to look blueish, think it can be done


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

Something like this but with patterns, the painter says its diamond black and cobalt blue


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. i should be able to do it..


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

HOW IS PIN STRIPING DONE WIT A GUN OR WAT?


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

ok well ill start saving up in my piggy bank to pay you, last time we talked about this, but my bad, i never came through, but pm me a price, and ill eb back on later


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Sep 4 2006, 02:41 PM~6102186
> *HOW IS PIN STRIPING DONE WIT A GUN OR WAT?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pinstripe is free hand foooool


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 02:49 PM~6102230
> *pinstripe is free hand foooool
> *


I WAS JUST WONDERING FOO CUZ IMA GET MY FRAME PIN STRIPPED TODAY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C+Sep 4 2006, 02:41 PM~6102186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im so lost.. ive gave so many quotes i dont even know wtf im painting..pm me with the details.. and send me pics of the frame u want done


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Sep 4 2006, 02:50 PM~6102240
> *I WAS JUST WONDERING FOO CUZ IMA GET MY FRAME PIN STRIPPED TODAY
> *


FOR HOW MUCH


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 4 2006, 02:54 PM~6102267
> *FOR HOW MUCH
> *


10 BUCKS I JUST HAD TO BUY THE PAINT


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics gettin a hard on


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

paint ***** paint .... jk ... i wanna see more pics of erics frame... :biggrin: 

n im gonna knock the cups off my frame .. ill be able to put new ones on after the job no problem right?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is all great news. :biggrin:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

looking good homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Sep 4 2006, 11:26 PM~6105762
> *paint ***** paint .... jk ... i wanna see more pics of erics frame... :biggrin:
> 
> n im gonna knock the cups off my frame .. ill be able to put new ones on after the job no problem right?
> *


 just leave em on.. ill take them off and put them back on..


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 4 2006, 04:36 PM~6102462
> *erics gettin a hard on
> *


so would you if this was your bike cutty :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[/B]

more graphics..
more diamonds..
leafing..

but before any of that can happen..
i gotta clean my 

garage..
motorcycle..
and organize all myshit.. its junky in there


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2006, 10:14 AM~6106898
> *just leave em on.. ill take them off and put them back on..
> *



well im gettin new cups those ones are bare metal no plating


i mite buy some d twist style ... they seem cheap but would have to get them plated


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok.. thats cool..they wont be no trouble to put back on


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2006, 08:10 AM~6107116
> 
> 
> more graphics..
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2006, 07:10 AM~6107116
> 
> 
> more graphics..
> ...


when?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

maybe to day.. after im done with my booty call


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2006, 02:15 PM~6109518
> *maybe to day.. after im done with my booty call
> *


IS YOUR HAND CALLING YOUR NAME AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 02:21 PM~6109575
> *IS YOUR HAND CALLING YOUR NAME AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


maybe..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 02:21 PM~6109575
> *IS YOUR HAND CALLING YOUR NAME AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


maybe..


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2006, 08:10 AM~6107116
> 
> 
> more graphics..
> ...


sounds good


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit ahahahah u have to clean ur work space lol


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2006, 03:41 PM~6110177
> *shit ahahahah u have to clean ur work space lol
> *


thats what he said foo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my 1st time ever turning the leaf.. not bad i say


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn bro, your gettin real good with the leafing, are you gonna candy over the leaf?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuken bueuty
i sharted this time 
i wonder how candy lefe looks?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2006, 09:51 PM~6112322
> *fuken bueuty
> i sharted this time
> i wonder how candy lefe looks?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks really good.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

wow that looks clean :0 Sic sure get down on candy paint


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sic post a entire pic
man ples ples
of frame


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the jokes on you


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

LIKE JRS FRAME


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2006, 07:51 PM~6112322
> *fuken bueuty
> i sharted this time
> i wonder how candy lefe looks?
> *


JRS FRAME


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Sep 5 2006, 07:50 PM~6112308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to late.. im dowwn for the night.. plus my dads on his comp already


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

COO COO
WEN PINSTRPES NEXT?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

good job sic, you'll be famous one day if you keep this shit up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Sep 5 2006, 08:08 PM~6112499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im a try to be homie..
i paint to live.. and live to paint..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric is shating his diapers and crying plus screaming


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

CRAZY SILVER AND CANDY LEAFE
FUKEN SICCCCCC


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

damn the bike looks good how much for paint job like that sic no body work just candy with patterns and leafing


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2006, 08:18 PM~6112609
> *CRAZY SILVER AND CANDY LEAFE
> FUKEN SICCCCCC
> *


nevermind.. i wanna do candy leaf.. but no room.. i went to look at the frame and ponder...i dont wanna clutter it with leaf.. so im a leave the silver how it is..stands out better...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

K
WAT COLORS DID WE DECIED WITH PINSTIPES I DONT REMEMBER?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that looks real nice, when will it be done?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 5 2006, 08:29 PM~6112691
> *that looks real nice, when will it be done?
> *


THE FRAME SOON.........THE BIKE NEVER


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

think positive danny :twak:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 07:30 PM~6112697
> *THE FRAME SOON.........THE BIKE NEVER
> *


thats as real as it gets


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 5 2006, 08:34 PM~6112739
> *thats as real as it gets
> *


CUTTY YOU GOT NOTHING GOOD TO SAY THEN SHUTUP


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

capsers mad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SHTI ENGRAVING THE MOST FUKED UP PART OF A BIKE
CUS THEY ALL FULL OF SHIT AND HAVE WAITING TIMES AND TAKE A FUK LOAD
I THINK IM GOING WITH SALAS 2 DO MY SHIT CORTEZ HAS LIKE A 4 MONTH WAIT


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 5 2006, 08:36 PM~6112754
> *capsers mad
> *


 :uh: GET PETE TO TEACH YOU SOME NEW WORDS WHEN HE GOES OVER


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2006, 08:22 PM~6112633
> *nevermind.. i wanna do candy leaf.. but no room.. i went to look at the frame and ponder...i dont wanna clutter it with leaf.. so im a leave the silver how it is..stands out better...
> *


KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK SIC :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sweet


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SHIT CUTTY FOR PETES SAKE :biggrin: AHAHAH


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2006, 08:36 PM~6112758
> *SHTI ENGRAVING THE MOST FUKED UP PART OF A BIKE
> CUS THEY ALL FULL OF SHIT AND HAVE WAITING TIMES AND TAKE A FUK LOAD
> I THINK IM GOING WITH SALAS 2 DO MY SHIT CORTEZ HAS LIKE A 4 MONTH WAIT*


AND I KNOW WHY :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2006, 08:46 PM~6112796
> *SHIT CUTTY FOR PETES SAKE :biggrin: AHAHAH
> *


 :ugh: clowning bitch :ugh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 07:47 PM~6112799
> *AND I KNOW WHY :biggrin:
> *


becuse u are hoggin him from others usein his service fool :uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 5 2006, 08:47 PM~6112805
> *:ugh: clowning bitch  :ugh:
> *


I THINK BILLY AND CUTTY SHARE THE SAME BRANE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 5 2006, 08:50 PM~6112824
> *I THINK BILLY AND CUTTY SHARE THE SAME BRANE
> *


i think casper and eric share the same lil dick :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i think casper found out his been adopted by some homos


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 5 2006, 08:51 PM~6112836
> *i think casper and eric share the same lil dick  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

foos its so post ti be about erics frame not talking shit to each other wtf


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 5 2006, 08:52 PM~6112848
> *:uh:
> *


casper i told u stop posting pics like this, and stop editing the dam post








:uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 5 2006, 08:59 PM~6112883
> *casper i told u stop posting pics like this, and stop editing the dam post
> 
> 
> ...


only billy would save a pic like this


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 5 2006, 09:01 PM~6112906
> *only billy would save a pic like this
> *


hell no i had to find it in team cali topic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 5 2006, 08:59 PM~6112883
> *casper i told u stop posting pics like this, and stop editing the dam post
> 
> 
> ...


owned...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lmfao


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 5 2006, 08:25 PM~6112660
> *K
> WAT COLORS DID WE DECIED WITH PINSTIPES I DONT REMEMBER?
> *


go to the beginning of the topic


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 5 2006, 07:50 PM~6112824
> *I THINK BILLY AND CUTTY SHARE THE SAME BRANE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2006, 09:06 PM~6112953
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sic713 puttin it down..
yall boys know whats up..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2006, 10:13 PM~6113420
> *sic713 puttin it down..
> yall boys know whats up..
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2006, 09:13 PM~6113420
> *sic713 puttin it down..
> yall boys know whats up..
> *


Im a man not a boy. :uh:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 10:35 AM~6115760
> *Im a man not a boy.  :uh:
> *


SURE ABOUT THAT CUTTY TOLD ME DIFFERENT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 09:39 AM~6115783
> *SURE ABOUT THAT CUTTY TOLD ME DIFFERENT
> *


Arnt you supposed to be in school or something?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 10:43 AM~6115799
> *Arnt you supposed to be in school or something?
> *


yeah, but iam sick


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 6 2006, 09:54 AM~6115856
> *yeah, but iam sick
> *


So its coming out your ass then huh?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 11:02 AM~6115887
> *So its coming out your ass then huh?
> *


 :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

diarrhea


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:ugh: the bathroom calls.........lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Sep 6 2006, 10:13 AM~6115941
> *diarrhea
> *


bingo!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2006, 11:22 AM~6115984
> *bingo!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:around:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

www.wtf.com/fo_sho


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Sep 6 2006, 12:27 PM~6116364
> *www.wtf.com/fo_sho
> *


sic is going to be mad :0


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 5 2006, 08:59 PM~6112883
> *casper i told u stop posting pics like this, and stop editing the dam post
> 
> 
> ...


NOW WHAT THE FUCK WAS THE PURPOSE OF THIS PIC :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. please erase lil faggets pic.. dat shit is sic

anyways.. here the update


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2006, 07:43 PM~6119564
> *lol.. please erase lil faggets pic.. dat shit is sic
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2006, 07:46 PM~6119600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT ALOT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

eric
thank "*disturbed*" here on lay it low for the silver leaf diamonds ideal...
it was all him...


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

FUCKEN ERIC YOUR ONE LUCKY BITCH
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK SIC THAT SHITS COMING OUT CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit wat left??
And Thanks Disturbed for them diamonds  they shineing bitch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805+Sep 6 2006, 07:53 PM~6119650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have to strip the other side..
and clear everything.. should be ready next week.. i have to gold leaf a car this weekend.. so there goes my saturday...

talk to danny.. its about that time


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes i kno but he not much on lil thta much and u kno that
fuk it ill tell raul to call him or somthing


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 6 2006, 08:02 PM~6119741
> *yes i kno but he not much on lil thta much and u kno that
> fuk it ill tell raul to call him or somthing
> *


FUCK YOU IM RIGHT HERE :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2006, 07:59 PM~6119709
> *hell yeah hes lucky..
> thankx homie
> 
> ...




HELP IS ON THE WAY DEAR :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ahaha
ey sic u aint doing no scrol or the other type of striping in the fenders in the front side and back side u kno how?

like them that is all werid that they even n shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Sep 6 2006, 08:03 PM~6119751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. im a strip the tops over the fenders too.. maybe tommorow.. i dont wana take a chance of trying to strip it with the other side being wet.. but im a make sure u get all of your paint points..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

coo coo
i wat getting worried there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 6 2006, 08:30 PM~6119953
> *coo coo
> i wat getting worried there
> 
> *


no need to.. u in good hands son


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep 
make some business for u over here wen its done
like rec has all kinds of adverticements in his display same here 
sic custom 713 ........?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

SWEET


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 6 2006, 08:40 PM~6120025
> *
> yep
> make some business for u over here wen its done
> ...


sic713 kustoms


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 6 2006, 08:54 PM~6119658
> *shit wat left??
> And Thanks Disturbed for them diamonds  they shineing bitch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *



hey playa no problem just making sure that the bike comes out tight.....darkness is part of my club so i have to make sure that not only his work looks good but that we as a club looks good as well. so its no problem big homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its about a year ago that I started working on the frame. It has come along way. Good job Sic. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

raul is all in tears right now........lol


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

look tight sick


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 6 2006, 08:54 PM~6120115
> *hey playa no problem just making sure that the bike comes out tight.....darkness is part of my club so i have to make sure that not only his work looks good but that we as a club looks good as well. so its no problem big homie... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Again brought out the bling in them diamonds  now they fuken flossin :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

eric's showing off


















:biggrin: :roflmao:
just kidding eric


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ahahah i aint no show off im just happy happy
and no skool today but still need to so some shit but fuk it happy happy


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

why no school? sick or what?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

pta ahaha fuk that im not going tilll my mom gets here


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 7 2006, 10:39 AM~6123104
> *pta ahaha fuk that im not going tilll my mom gets here
> *



what?!!?

oh, she still walks you to class huh? :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

na parent teacher conference?
like that 
and tommorw neither all the teachers have to atend a meeting and we dont go to skool fuk yea !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 7 2006, 10:44 AM~6123141
> *na parent teacher conference?
> like that
> and tommorw neither all the teachers have to atend a meeting and we dont go to skool fuk yea !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


oh, so they don't want her to walk you to your classes anymore or what? :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk that Noe lol
naw i kno some ppl that have to be walked with they moms cus they trouble makers lol and they still fight with they moms by they side ahaha


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2006, 09:44 AM~6123146
> *pm sent
> *


PM ANSWERED


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 7 2006, 10:33 AM~6123058
> *eric's showing off
> :biggrin: :roflmao:
> just kidding eric
> *


Its a proven fact that all the real lowriders are show offs... and that they try to hide it and dont admit it.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Why do you think there are shows??? to show off...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all done.. all there is left now.. is clear coat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

all done
oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
shit bro
wen should i send the money for shipping back


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need dat other asshole to do his part..
and then u send your part


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ahah ok fo i gots it coverd mines just the other fo dunno wen he said on its way dear lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PM, SENT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NOW QUIT CRYING LIKE THE LITTLE BITCHES YOU ARE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

both yall can suck my dick..
putas


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

damn eric u gonna represent the club good with that bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u fuken know it fo 
just wait till i get the shit engraved ...


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Coming along very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ITS ALRIGHT


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

did this bike take more than a quorte of paint in kandy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Sep 7 2006, 10:19 PM~6128287
> *did this bike take more than a quorte of paint in kandy
> *


nope.. way less, maybe like a pint..
quart is to much


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

erics bike just got cleared.. looks like s fucking mirror.. 3 more coats to go..theni wet sand and clear again


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:'
this time take a pic of the whole damn frame like wen u did for lalove


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 9 2006, 03:08 AM~6130756
> *erics bike just got cleared.. looks like s fucking mirror.. 3 more coats to go..theni wet sand and clear again
> *


Take pics NOW :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

WOOW its coming out real good! :thumbsup: for sic amazing work you do. i might let you do my bike sic.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here.shit


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Damn, you can paint some gotdamn bikes! I may have to embark on an old dream
of mine


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

2 more weeks! you ready?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ITS ALRIGHT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BO+Sep 8 2006, 07:17 PM~6134225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea i am...


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

lookin better ever day sic


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

beter camera pic damn it
plesssss!!!!!!!!!! pay u 3 buks extra lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric take ur ridalin


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

THAT CAME OUT NICE SIC HOMIE NICE JOB


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

But we need better pics.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2006, 12:33 AM~6135844
> *  But we need better pics.
> *


just wait.. once its completly done. im sendin the other load of pics


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 9 2006, 09:09 AM~6136560
> *just wait.. once its completly done. im sendin the other load of pics
> *


its not done yet? :uh: 












ah j/k


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:dunno: im ready to send u shipping money
next week or later today ill get the moneey order shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 10 2006, 03:02 PM~6143199
> *:dunno: im ready to send u shipping money
> next week or later today ill get the moneey order shit
> *


alright...kool..just let me know when u send it.. so ill be on the look out for it..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this week 
for sure


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sounds good.. i took some pics.. but ill a wait untill its finnaly done for sure.. and ill take a bunch of good close up ons..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ones i took last night


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

damn that came out nice! you put a lot of detail into your paint jobs


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2006, 03:27 PM~6143331
> *ones i took last night
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DOES THIS FENDER ALWAYS LOOK CROKED AT THE PIC IN EVERY PIC YOU TAKE OF IT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 10 2006, 03:32 PM~6143375
> *WHY DOES THIS FENDER ALWAYS LOOK CROKED AT THE PIC IN EVERY PIC YOU TAKE OF IT
> *


i dunno.. its the way it sits i guess.. i had it sitting on a chair as u can see.. the other pics it was sitting on a stand.. i have no clue..


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

NICE JOB SIC YOU REALLY GOT DOWN ON THIS ONE ERIC WILL SHURLY REPRESENT THE CLUB BIG IN NM WITH THIS BIKE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 10 2006, 03:34 PM~6143384
> *NICE JOB SIC YOU REALLY GOT DOWN ON THIS ONE ERIC WILL SHURLY REPRESENT THE CLUB BIG IN NM WITH THIS BIKE
> *


  thanks Hermano 
2 of sics creations will take over NM fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

that foo got down that shit is fucken bad yup


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

f u billy :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

bike is coming out good


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805ferny_@Sep 10 2006, 04:38 PM~6143757
> *f u billy :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


so u want a war ha 
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g43/marc...LIES/packin.gif[/img]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. homie locked everything.. thats good.. especially the nena fund


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

FRAME CAME OUT NICE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

when can we get better pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2006, 01:41 PM~6149850
> *when can we get better pics?
> *


damn.. how many fuckin pics do yall want.. you basically seen what there is to see.. fuckers


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

good job sic


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

nice lookin paint :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

hhow much left is there to the frame sic???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage+Sep 11 2006, 03:37 PM~6150818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing... basically more clear.. i didnt get to spray it today.. but sometime this week i will


----------



## THE REBIRTH_old (Sep 12, 2006)

anymore pics


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:uh:^
ill take pics 2 damn not just sic 
hes 2 busy to take pics anyways :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 12 2006, 02:47 PM~6157752
> *:uh:^
> ill take pics 2 damn not just sic
> hes 2 lazy to take pics anyways :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahhhhhhh rauls all pissed off


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

damn eric, you better have your camara ready for when you finish this thing, told you you made the right choice going to sic, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: your a true artist sic!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Sep 12 2006, 04:52 PM~6158047
> *damn eric, you better have your camara ready for when you finish this thing, told you you made the right choice going to sic, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: your a true artist sic!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:
> *


thankx homie.. i like giving peole there moneys worth.. at the same time i get all into what im doing and always hook em up with extra


----------



## 206_RIDER (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 10 2006, 04:57 PM~6143869
> *so u want a war ha
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g43/marc...LIES/packin.gif[/img]
> *


WHY U USIN MY PHOTOBUCKET :angry:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 06:19 PM~6158405
> *thankx homie.. i like giving peole there moneys worth.. at the same time i get all into what im doing and always hook em up with extra
> *


shits crazy man, hopefully one day i'll have the $$$ to get something by you, so i can ride with the pride of having a paint job like that :biggrin:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

WHAT YOU CHARGE ERIC FOR THE PAINT JOB?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 12 2006, 07:49 PM~6159317
> *WHAT YOU CHARGE ERIC FOR THE PAINT JOB?
> *


I think it was $10 and a bucket of extra crispy chicken.


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Hot damn sic, the paint on that frame is turnin out amazing man.. great work..


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2006, 08:52 PM~6159334
> *I think it was $10 and a bucket of extra crispy chicken.
> *


WHO GOT THE 10 BUCKS ERIC???????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2006, 08:52 PM~6159334
> *I think it was $10 and a bucket of extra crispy chicken.
> *


naw.. i charged eric 100 bucks :uh: 
and a pitcher opf kool-aid


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin: kool aid is the shit man!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 12 2006, 10:00 PM~6159939
> *  :biggrin:  kool aid is the shit man!
> *


speaking of kool-aid.. brb


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

FOREAL THOUGH HOW MUCH??


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 13 2006, 01:00 AM~6159939
> *  :biggrin:  kool aid is the shit man!
> *


grape kool aid.. with like twice as much sugar


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Sep 13 2006, 07:33 AM~6162317
> *grape kool aid.. with like twice as much sugar
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Sep 13 2006, 08:33 AM~6162317
> *grape kool aid.. with like twice as much sugar
> *


yeah!!!!
the ghetto way


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Sep 13 2006, 06:33 PM~6162317
> *grape kool aid.. with like twice as much sugar
> *


  Be bouncin off the walls


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i forgot to post this yesterday...
and yes its sittin on the concrete.. but it doesnt matter cuz it doesnt do any damage


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i forgot to post this yesterday...
and yes its sittin on the concrete.. but it doesnt matter cuz it doesnt do any damage


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 09:47 AM~6163468
> *i forgot to post this yesterday...
> and yes its sittin on the concrete.. but it doesnt matter cuz it doesnt do any damage
> 
> ...


  Thats what I wanted to see. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 10:50 AM~6163493
> *  Thats what I wanted to see.  :biggrin:
> *


i was about to do a mock up.. but i dont have enuff 20 in parts to put on it..lol...
i knew someone would like this pic..

i had to use my kool-aid cup eric bought for me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wait till eric sees his hes goin to poop his diapers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 10:58 AM~6163520
> *wait till eric sees his hes goin to poop his diapers
> *


arent u surpose to be at work..
u got fired or what


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 09:58 AM~6163520
> *wait till eric sees his hes goin to poop his diapers
> *


I thought you were banned.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

naw i took today off


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 10:03 AM~6163562
> *naw i took today off
> *


cause you were bannned?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

banned from what poonjabi


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 10:14 AM~6163652
> *banned from what poonjabi
> *


This site. Alot of people got banned the other day.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 11:28 AM~6163761
> *This site. Alot of people got banned the other day.
> *


humm.. mods playing around


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 10:28 AM~6163761
> *This site. Alot of people got banned the other day.
> *


lil guy is banned and lil criminal


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 11:42 AM~6163922
> *lil guy is banned and lil criminal
> *


haha.. good


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 10:48 AM~6163476
> *i forgot to post this yesterday...
> and yes its sittin on the concrete.. but it doesnt matter cuz it doesnt do any damage
> 
> ...


NICE!  
Can't wait to see it all together! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ta daaaa...
its basically done.. little things i gotta check.. other than dat.. diamond in the ruff is done.. sic713 does it again...
whos next


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant wait to see it all together. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

damm mike you keep impressing me every time....ill get with you soon.......


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 06:51 PM~6167399
> *ta daaaa...
> its basically done.. little things i gotta check.. other than dat.. diamond in the ruff is done.. sic713 does it again...
> whos next
> ...


holly shit bro that is sic !!!!!!!!!
ey man ill send u the money next week or this week dunno
have u gots the other one? yet?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Sep 13 2006, 07:14 PM~6167630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kool.. and nope.. nuttin yet


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

well hopley gets there soon
cus im ready to send the cash already but u kno money orders for me take for ever to get cus i never have rides and lil corner store dont make them cheap basterds


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 13 2006, 07:56 PM~6167929
> *
> well hopley gets there soon
> cus im ready to send the cash already but u kno money orders for me take for ever to get cus i never have rides and lil corner store dont make them cheap basterds
> *


hahahah.. dats kool.. i aint trippin


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 08:51 PM~6167399
> *ta daaaa...
> sic713 does it again...
> whos next
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 13 2006, 08:51 PM~6168286
> *
> *


bout to make these boy say
"who did that??"


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 10:48 AM~6163476
> *i forgot to post this yesterday...
> and yes its sittin on the concrete.. but it doesnt matter cuz it doesnt do any damage
> 
> ...


exellent!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sic ill get at you wen i get my frame done. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 14 2006, 04:08 PM~6174991
> *sic ill get at you wen i get my frame done. :cheesy:
> *


alrighty


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 14 2006, 03:08 PM~6174991
> *sic ill get at you wen i get my frame done. :cheesy:
> *


2000 years from now


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 14 2006, 03:08 PM~6174991
> *sic ill get at you wen i get my frame done. :cheesy:
> *


what have you done so far?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 14 2006, 08:16 PM~6176578
> *2000 years from now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ABOUT 4EH SAME TIME AS MINE LOL  THATS SAD


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 01:47 PM~6163468
> *i forgot to post this yesterday...
> and yes its sittin on the concrete.. but it doesnt matter cuz it doesnt do any damage
> 
> ...


damn thats sick... i would have sent mine this week but .. u no .. im retarded.. and like a day b4 i go to send it that shit happens :uh: i guess ill save up again and if i do find it use that money towards hydros or sumthin for my car


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Sep 15 2006, 08:40 AM~6179765
> *damn thats sick... i would have sent mine this week but .. u no .. im retarded.. and like a day b4 i go to send it that shit happens  :uh: i guess ill save up again and if i do find it use that money towards hydros or sumthin for my car
> *


lool.... no problem.. il be here.. just holla at me..


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

how much would you paint a frame like that 1


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 14 2006, 07:16 PM~6176578
> *2000 years from now
> *


no this year.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Sep 16 2006, 09:30 AM~6186076
> *how much would you paint a frame like that 1
> *


400 - 500


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 16 2006, 05:07 PM~6187642
> *400 - 500
> *


with 3 fenders????eveery thing preped 4 paint???????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 16 2006, 09:59 PM~6189386
> *with 3 fenders????eveery thing preped 4 paint???????
> *


Thats right son.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 16 2006, 10:59 PM~6189386
> *with 3 fenders????eveery thing preped 4 paint???????
> *


sounds about right


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 16 2006, 11:23 PM~6189558
> *sounds about right
> *


what?? i was asking how much??? so 400-500 for that is that wat u was getting at?????


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

eric you straight up have the nicest bike on layitlow


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol not even there is real big ppl of the game 
like Raul ,Rec, Toyshop, big tex, tony o, sic n twisted , sic713, cutlessswagin, some legions fos , some nobilty fos and they all members im not even in there ranks so its all with with me though but some day ill get to them ranks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sic is gona be legend if he keeps painting like that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy+Sep 17 2006, 12:21 PM~6191145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

if chicago had a scene id get my bike done by sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Sep 17 2006, 04:27 PM~6192071
> *if chicago had a scene id get my bike done by sic
> *


tighttttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Sep 17 2006, 03:27 PM~6192071
> *if chicago had a scene id get my bike done by sic
> *


It always takes one person to inspire others to do better.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 04:41 PM~6192127
> *It always takes one person to inspire others to do better.
> *


well said


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2006, 05:41 PM~6192127
> *It always takes one person to inspire others to do better.
> *


we hardly have shows i took 1st place mild with a street bike. but if you look at some of the bikes here some of them look like they were put together with vise grips and channel locks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Sep 17 2006, 03:46 PM~6192178
> *we hardly have shows i took 1st place mild with a street bike. but if you look at some of the bikes here some of them look like they were put together with vise grips and channel locks
> *


Its all got to start somewhere. There were two shows in my area when I first started but after a while, we got more and more shows. Give it some time and people will come out.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 17 2006, 01:56 PM~6191417
> *lol not even there is real big ppl of the game
> like Raul ,Rec, Toyshop, big tex, tony o, sic n twisted , sic713, cutlessswagin, some legions fos , some nobilty fos and they all members im not even in there ranks so its all with with me though but some day ill get to them ranks
> *


You are all ready in that rank and thats you own style  Just the way you like it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant wait to see the parts. Those should be getting started on pretty soon. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC+Sep 17 2006, 05:05 PM~6192326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep yep i cant wait to send the shit :0


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

bike lookin good eric want kind of parts u going wit and is there a theam for it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wwat the fuk is a theam u mean theme?
yes diamonds bitch lol

well faced shit , some double btisted shit, dtwist u kno shit a show bike needs


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i got fuked up spellin bro ansd sound kool


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u kno it bitch


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

im going to work on my show bikes soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here is where it all began. You probably havent seen this. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=214414


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

woooooooooo that is old topic back in last ocotber i think crazy how time flys lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

erics a semi custom right. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2006, 04:24 PM~6192058
> *just pm me foo
> 
> *


WHEN I GET CLOSE TO PAINT I MIGHT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

*FULL*


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 17 2006, 09:10 PM~6194028
> **FULL*
> *


  SWEET


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 17 2006, 09:10 PM~6194028
> **FULL*
> *


of shit


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 17 2006, 08:10 PM~6194028
> **FULL*
> *


you got 3 1/2 mods right? aint full 4 mods?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Sep 17 2006, 08:53 PM~6194328
> *you got 3 1/2  mods right? aint full 4 mods?
> *


hes got 4.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yea, aint that paint job 1 mod?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me explain the mods. 

#1. Tank
#2. Skirts
#3. Seatpost
#4. area behind the seatpost and crank is filled in.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 17 2006, 09:57 PM~6194360
> *yea, aint that paint job 1 mod?
> *


NO I DONT THINK SO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

eric to the top


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bikes gunna get recleared one more time.. then shipped off next monday


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 09:48 AM~6163476
> *i forgot to post this yesterday...
> and yes its sittin on the concrete.. but it doesnt matter cuz it doesnt do any damage
> 
> ...


coming along very nice :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Sep 17 2006, 10:06 PM~6194409
> *NO I DONT THINK SO
> *


check the rules. multi-stage paintjob=mod. thats what lowrider mag. rules says.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

full custom fuken lil guy damn it 

evry one just wait wen its done lots of triks for this bitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

paint doeant matter..
i had a street custom bike.. with a candy.. pinstripped and graphics.. 

i was still street... if it says different in the rule book.. then its the judges fault.. not mine.. 
tuff tutty


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

2. TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of
modifications, as follows:
Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping
frame near crank, removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc.
Two minor frame modifications equal one major modification.

Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded
or molded skirts, *custom paint (3 stage), *custom upholstered seat, etc.

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on
the frame and custom upholstery, *custom paint*, etc.

strait from the lowrider rules.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 09:16 PM~6331931
> *paint doeant matter..
> i had  a street custom bike.. with a candy.. pinstripped and graphics..
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 8 2006, 09:09 PM~6332204
> *2. TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of
> modifications, as follows:
> Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping
> ...


I have a "custom paint job (3 stage)" and "custom upholstered seat" and I dont get bumped to radical. If you really want to find out about it call the LRM office and ask them.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

enuff said already...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2006, 12:22 AM~6332665
> *I have a "custom paint job (3 stage)" and "custom upholstered seat" and I dont get bumped to radical. If you really want to find out about it call the LRM office and ask them.
> *


well, that pisses me off. why do they even have a rule book then? why do I build my bikes to abide by these rules for classification if they dont enforce it. I know this has been of topic many times, but it still makes no sense to me.

oh well, sorry to hijack this thread. back to erics bike......


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

LOL DO WATEVER U WANA DO I DONT CARE
SO PPL WHORE THIS BITCH OUT LOL


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD ERIC I GUESS HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR WE WILL COMPETE AGAINST EACH OTHER


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NICE MORE COMP  LOL
IT COMES WITH THE GAME SO FUK IT FRIENDLY COMPETION OR WAT EVER TAKES TO WIN COMP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 9 2006, 04:30 PM~6336107
> *well, that pisses me off. why do they even have a rule book then?  why do I build my bikes to abide by these rules for classification if they dont enforce it.  I know this has been of topic many times, but it still makes no sense to me.
> 
> oh well, sorry to hijack this thread.  back to erics bike......
> *


I dont know but if you have a problem with it you can call LRM and they will be happy to talk to you about it. No one here is going to help figure this out so you might as well call them.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

wow eric


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ahhhahaha
eric frame..









gbodyman... justdeez... disturbed..


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

is that guy holding the frame REALLY BIG or the frame is really small


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

both


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

send it to me :biggrin: 
by next week??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 21 2006, 10:10 AM~6413835
> *send it to me :biggrin:
> by next week??
> *


I JUST BOUGHT U A BOX.. SENDING IT MONDAY


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

wat size is erics frame sic looks the shit


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

awsome!!!!!!!! :biggrin: lol 
one box did u not say ti was going to be 2 on for frame n one for fenders?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2006, 10:45 PM~6412584
> *ahhhahaha
> eric frame..
> 
> ...


  :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

hahahahaah whores......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

NAW ONE BOX.. ILL PACK IT A CERTAIN WAY.. NO WORRIES


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

all good then just not a big ass box cus my mom willll panic lol like wen she did with the hydrolic pump


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 21 2006, 06:20 PM~6416129
> * all good then just not a big ass box cus my mom willll panic lol like wen she did with the hydrolic pump
> *


did she think it was a bomb or somethin?? :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

naw cus the box is big n shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh yea.. justdeez farted on your bike too


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:ugh:???????? WAT THE FUK?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2006, 01:45 AM~6412584
> *ahhhahaha
> eric frame..
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAAHAAAAAAA!!!!! :cheesy: 
HAD TO FUKK WITH YOU ERIC. DONT WORRY, YOUR FRAME LOOKS GOOD.
AND I DIDNT FART ON IT. SIC'S A LIAR.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

uffin: coo coo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lier.. u did fart onit


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

don't fuck it up


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics cryin now


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THREE STOOGES.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 dumbasses


----------

